# Taylormade instgram reveal #BuildTheClub



## BTatHome (Nov 6, 2014)

Anybody that follows taylormade on either Twitter, or Instagram, will probably know about this already, but typical to their innovation for marketing, they are slowly releasing portions of a new club on instgram. By getting their own followers to send small pictures on the social networks they are working up to showing a complete product reveal (likely to be next week by the rate of pictures). Rumoured to be their new driver (first since SLDR ?)


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, it'll be for their new driver, which is strongly rumoured to be the new R15.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

They're as bad as Callaway for frequent releases


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			They're as bad as Callaway for frequent releases 

Click to expand...


That's a tasty bait right there


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2014)

Tm hit the jackpot with the sldr.  I still cannot believe they waited this long to replace it.  They must have been still selling bucketloads of them.


----------



## hovis (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a tasty bait right there 

Click to expand...

I personly think the whole dicks sports thing will and probably has changed tm view on club releases. 

Tm could release another 6 drivers before spring and would still be behind callaway


----------



## gdc (Nov 6, 2014)

Didn't the TM CEO recently state that they realise they have been releasing too many models recently and it was having a detrimental impact on their brand?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought TM were going to streamline their product range too. I guess this is following on a little from what FJ did with the DNA shoe release where they sent out pictures week by week of the various components. Definitely a good way of keeping the interest going

By the way GM powers that be....I wouldn't be adverse to product testing this for you on release :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 6, 2014)

TMs reasoning for frequent release, why keep a good new idea hidden if it is fully developed?

Makes sense, why sit on something that could be making you money, just makes business sense. 

Its up to the customer to buy what they want and not TMs fault.

I rarely buy a club and over half my bag is 2nd hand, only 1 is a TM club so its not like I support buying TM or buying often! The only reason I dropped my mizuno wedges was due to the amount of practice they saw (ok the rotex face of my new cleveland ones was good too).

I actually think things like the mini driver and other TM innovations were a good idea to get them to market, when I heard the reasoning I changed my mind from being against TMs frequent release to realising what benefits it has.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			TMs reasoning for frequent release, why keep a good new idea hidden if it is fully developed?

*Makes sense, why sit on something that could be making you money, just makes business sense. 

*Its up to the customer to buy what they want and not TMs fault.

I rarely buy a club and over half my bag is 2nd hand, only 1 is a TM club so its not like I support buying TM or buying often! The only reason I dropped my mizuno wedges was due to the amount of practice they saw (ok the rotex face of my new cleveland ones was good too).

I actually think things like the mini driver and other TM innovations were a good idea to get them to market, when I heard the reasoning I changed my mind from being against TMs frequent release to realising what benefits it has.
		
Click to expand...

Sums up the TM brand (.... And Callaway) at the minute.

More about the company profit line than actual innovation.

Different colour paint and some fancy advertising does not count as innovation.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Sums up the TM brand (.... And Callaway) at the minute.

More about the company profit line than actual innovation.

Different colour paint and some fancy advertising does not count as innovation.
		
Click to expand...

That does account for a good portion of some regular releasing, I would prefer if brands did not do that and focus on driving innovation, which is quite frustrating for us customers when they don't.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 6, 2014)

A new driver? If it brings down the price of the SLDR a bit my credit card could be in danger!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Sums up the TM brand (.... And Callaway) at the minute.

More about the company profit line than actual innovation.

Different colour paint and some fancy advertising does not count as innovation.
		
Click to expand...

Add every brand to that list in golf 

They are all after profit and all release new equipment regulary before the dust has settled on the previous new models 

No OEM is immune from critisim anymore 

Certainly has been a lot more than just a lick of paint in a lot of the recent releases


----------



## GB72 (Nov 6, 2014)

Certainlt not just a TM thing and Callaway now seem to be the worst offenders. 

That said, it is a free market and the market will tell you whether you are releasing too many clubs to frequently, if they sell then you are doing the right thing, if they do not then something needs to change. I would actually love to see the sales figures for each driver released in a year to actually see whether releasing one new model a year produces similar sales numbers to each of new models released by a company that has new models every few months. To my mind, many people who have decided to buy a new club want the latest release and so one that has been on the shelf for a few weeks is going to have that little bit more appeal than one that has been on sale for the last 9 months (I am talking about your average person hear not the sort who is up to date on all things golf, frequents a forum, reads magazines etc).


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Add every brand to that list in golf 

They are all after profit and all release new equipment regulary before the dust has settled on the previous new models 

No OEM is immune from critisim anymore 

Certainly has been a lot more than just a lick of paint in a lot of the recent releases
		
Click to expand...

Look at Mizuno, Ping and Titleist.

There product lines, on the whole, run for their 2 year cycle. 

When new products are released there is some actual innovation in there. G25 to G30 driver is a prime example. 913 to 915 driver is another.

Contrast that with TM and Cally.

RBZ to RBZ stage 2, little to no change in tech, just another 17 yards and a different paint job


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

Callaway Big Bertha Alpha to Big Bertha Alpha 815. New paint-job, dodgy headcover and 20 yards longer. Callaway are definitely over-taking TM in the ridiculous product cycle battle ATM. They must have released 7 different versions of the Big Bertha this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Ping release new lines every year , Mizuno release new lines every year 

What's the difference between the G20 irons to G25 irons to G30 irons ? 

I25 and I20 Irons ? 

712 and 714 irons 

Titliest Pro V 1's 

Believe Ping have released more drivers than TM this year ? 

To suggest that it's just TM or Callaway looking to gain profit is false 

They are all at it with varying degrees


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ping release new lines every year , Mizuno release new lines every year 

What's the difference between the G20 irons to G25 irons to G30 irons ? 

I25 and I20 Irons ? 

712 and 714 irons 

Titliest Pro V 1's 

Believe Ping have released more drivers than TM this year ? 

To suggest that it's just TM or Callaway looking to gain profit is false 

They are all at it with varying degrees
		
Click to expand...

Of course other OEM's are in it to make money!

It's how Cally/TM go about it with such frequent releases that rub people the wrong way.

Re: The varying Pro V1 versions.

The same could be said for the Penta/Leathal/Tour preferred/.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not sure that I would include balls in the equation. They are a disposable assett. Everyone is going to need balls every year and so buying the new version is not much of a difference. Plus there is no resale value that is reduced by a new release. The new releases actually benefit most golfers as they can stock up on the old ones cheap (normally around February/March)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Of course other OEM's are in it to make money!

It's how Cally/TM go about it with such frequent releases that rub people the wrong way.

Re: The varying Pro V1 versions.

The same could be said for the Penta/Leathal/Tour preferred/.
		
Click to expand...

I believe in the last 3 years Ping have released the following irons  with associated fairways etc 

G20 , 25 and 30
I20 and 25 
S55
Karsten

Wonder how many different Iron Sets Mizuno have released in that same period 

Whilst it may not be the same as Callaway and just below TM they are both releasing clubs frequently and are as guilty as each other

Titliest escape in regards clubs 

But to constantly focus on TM and now Callaway is false


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe in the last 3 years Ping have released the following irons  with associated fairways etc 

G20 , 25 and 30
I20 and 25 
S55
Karsten

Wonder how many different Iron Sets Mizuno have released in that same period 

Whilst it may not be the same as Callaway and just below TM they are both releasing clubs frequently and are as guilty as each other

Titliest escape in regards clubs 

*But to constantly focus on TM and now Callaway is false*

Click to expand...

Why?

If they are considered, by most, to be the worst offenders for frequent equipment release, why then should they not receive the focus?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Why?

If they are considered, by most, to be the worst offenders for frequent equipment release, why then should they not receive the focus?
		
Click to expand...

Because it suggests they are the only OEM at it when they are all releasing frequently


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because it suggests they are the only OEM at it when they are all releasing frequently
		
Click to expand...

OK, lets look at this another way.

Callaway or TM release a new driver - This is the typical reaction, pretty much, every time.

Titleist release a new driver - There is, genuine, anticipation.

I know you like TM Phil, but it still doesn't detract from the fact they are one of the main culprits.


----------



## hovis (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.mygolfspy.com/even-more-callaway-big-berthas/

Taylormade ent got nothing on callaway


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

Callaway are churning clubs out right now. Starting to put me off the company. Hate the look of the Big Bertha Irons too, and the way they've been marketed. I do like the V-Series though, that was a great move by Callaway, they look, and feel great. Just a shame there's so many of them!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			OK, lets look at this another way.

Callaway or TM release a new driver - This is the typical reaction, pretty much, every time.

Titleist release a new driver - There is, genuine, anticipation.

I know you like TM Phil, but it still doesn't detract from the fact they are one of the main culprits.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about liking TM because Callaway are a mile away from TM

But the reaction is typical because it's the easy target and people dare not attack Ping who have released 7 iron sets and 6 drivers in a 3 year period and it looks like Mizuno is 8 irons sets in the same period - TM 9 iron sets 6 drivers 

They are all culprits with just Titliest avoiding the constant release of clubs


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not about liking TM because Callaway are a mile away from TM

But the reaction is typical because it's the easy target and people dare not attack Ping who have released 7 iron sets and 6 drivers in a 3 year period and it looks like Mizuno is 8 irons sets in the same period - TM 9 iron sets 6 drivers 

They are all culprits with just Titliest avoiding the constant release of clubs
		
Click to expand...

OK Phil, seeing as you have all the figures.

How many Iron sets and Drivers (... And fairways) have TM launched in the same 3 year time frame?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 6, 2014)

Callaway are releasing drivers at a silly rate.  It surely can't do them much good in the long run when you are in the market for a new driver, knowing that if you buy a Callaway it will not be the latest version very soon. Yes it is still a good club, but people pay a premium for something being the latest and most up to date, and making them pay a premium for something that will shortly not be the latest and greatest is not good business sense in my mind.

As for TM releasing new stuff as they have developed new tech then I can kind of buy that.  It's just getting to the stage where genuine breakthroughs (SLDR Drivers) get lost in new clubs being released under the guise of 'new tech' when in reality the distance changes very little unless they crank up the lofts or change the length of the shaft.  I mentioned in another thread but I can't see any reason for the SLDR irons being released other than to cash in on the success of the SLDR driver.  There's no new tech in them, you aren't lofting up and reducing spin, and then they bring out the RSIs a few weeks after.  I think that is what winds people up.


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 6, 2014)

Taylormade have released that many drivers since my r11 that I look on eBay for a hickory shaft as it feels that out of date.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 6, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Callaway are releasing drivers at a silly rate.  It surely can't do them much good in the long run when you are in the market for a new driver, knowing that if you buy a Callaway it will not be the latest version very soon. yes it is still a goof club, but people pay a premium for something being the latest and most up to date, and making them pay a premium for something that will shortly not e the latest and greatest is not good business snese in my mind.

As for TM releasing new stuff as they have developed new tech then I can kind of buy that.  It's just getting to the stage where genuine breakthroughs (SLDR Drivers) get lost in new clubs being released under the guise of 'new tech' when in reality the distance changes very little unless the crank up the lots of change the length of the shaft. * I mentioned in another thread but I can't see any reason for the SLDR irons being released other than to cash in on the success of the SLDR driver.  There's no new tech in them, you aren't lofting up and reducing spin, and then they bring out the RSIs a few weeks after.  I think that is what winds people up.*

Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			OK Phil, seeing as you have all the figures.

How many Iron sets and Drivers (... And fairways) have TM launched in the same 3 year time frame?
		
Click to expand...

Drivers

R11s
R1
RBZ 1 and 2
SLDR
Jet speed 

Irons

R11
Speedbladz
Rocketbladz
TP Series
SLDR
And releasing now the RSI series


----------



## hovis (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not about liking TM because Callaway are a mile away from TM

But the reaction is typical because it's the easy target and people dare not attack Ping who have released 7 iron sets and 6 drivers in a 3 year period and it looks like Mizuno is 8 irons sets in the same period - TM 9 iron sets 6 drivers 

They are all culprits with just Titliest avoiding the constant release of clubs
		
Click to expand...


I dont think ping are a main offenders.

There may have been 6 drivers in 3 years but that is spread over 3 drivers ( G, I and anser)  the "i"series was 2 years old and they still haven't replaced the anser brand thats 3 years old.  Not to mention how long thw s56 was around for


----------



## hovis (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Drivers

R11s
R1
RBZ 1 and 2
SLDR
Jet speed 

Irons

R11
Speedbladz
Rocketbladz
TP Series
Cb
Mc
Mb
SLDR
And releasing now the RSI series
Rsi 1
Rsi2 
Rsi tour?
		
Click to expand...

I edited. Am i correct?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 6, 2014)

hovis said:



			I edited. Am i correct?
		
Click to expand...

No, for drivers you missed out 

SLDR White
SLDR S
SLDR TP
SLDR Mini Driver
SLDR Mini Driver TP
SLDR 430 
SLDR 430 TP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

hovis said:



			I edited. Am i correct?
		
Click to expand...

Yep sorry I though most knew the TP series was three sets 

Think the R11 was earlier - April 11


----------



## chrisg (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe in the last 3 years Ping have released the following irons  with associated fairways etc 

G20 , 25 and 30
		
Click to expand...

intersting stat that IMO doesnt show the full picture, it suggests an annual release of G series which isnt true is it?.. by quoting a time frame that just incorporates a release at each end disguises the fact that it will be near to 18 months until the G35? comes out...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2014)

Whilst I do like TM gear the amount of releases is laughable. 
Wonder how many mugs simply "have to have" the latest model


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here we go again same old same old.

TM and Callaway sell more clubs than anyone else.  It was Callaway in the 80's/90's with their short life span that killed off the budget lines in the US when you could buy the outgoing model for the same price or cheaper than the buget lines.

TM was bought by adidas as they wanted a share of the market that Callaway had created.

Last season's model isn't going to perform any woreserer than it did the day it was bought and whether the new model is any better is debatable.

The winners come January will be those who want an SLDR or Mini and will get them a lot cheaper than they are now.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whilst I do like TM gear the amount of releases is laughable. 
Wonder how many mugs simply "have to have" the latest model

Click to expand...

Why are they mugs?  It is their money not yours.  Why can't people be content to let others make their own decisions without being derided just because they like to have the latest model.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Why are they mugs?  It is their money not yours.  Why can't people be content to let others make their own decisions without being derided just because they like to have the latest model.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry flower didn't mean to offend. 
Oh & the RBZ driver is SO last season


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry flower didn't mean to offend. 
Oh & the RBZ driver is SO last season 

Click to expand...

Ha ha!  Luckily I'm not easily offended and I've ordered a Cleveland Classic XL which is so last season


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Ha ha!  Luckily I'm not easily offended and I've ordered a Cleveland Classic XL which is so last season
		
Click to expand...

No mate, that is Retro & seriously cool


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No mate, that is Retro & seriously cool 

Click to expand...

Ha ha!  Anyway I won't be able to hit it and go and buy another TM........ or Callaway


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty sure Ping G25 irons were on an 18 month cycle before the G30 came out. Same with the I series which are always released at a later date. Pretty sure Titleist are on a similar cycle with their products


----------



## el marko (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty sure Cobra have released about 7 drivers this year...


----------



## DanFST (Nov 7, 2014)

Trying to think what drivers Cobra have released this year? A bio cell, bio cell+ is that it? And a bio cell with green colouring? 

TM take the piss, and that's from someone that was their biggest fan a few years ago, I don't want a 7 iron that goes 10 years further. All it means the loft has been cranked down and it's now effectively a 6 iron. Anyone that buys new clubs every season is a mug IMO. And I know that will cause controversy.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2014)

I've said it before, the only person new club releases hurt is the " mr must have the newest gear " , my Tp irons are a prime example.

They're the 2011 range tp's purchased at the end of 2012 when the Tp line was being dropped. I paid Â£275 brand new as the rbz stuff was superceeding them, not the Â£599 they should have been.  2 full seasons on I would still get Â£175 atleast back.

New releases are great for the patient buyer!


----------



## moogie (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Drivers

R11s
R1
RBZ 1 and 2
SLDR
Jet speed 

Irons

R11
Speedbladz
Rocketbladz
TP Series
SLDR
And releasing now the RSI series
		
Click to expand...

Really Phil....??
You think that's all they've released in 3 years

Found these on golfbidder,  with release dates (years) , 5 mins research

Drivers

2014
SLDR White...SLDR...SLDR 430...SLDR S...SLDR MINI
Jetspeed and Jetspeed TP
RBZ STAGE 2...RBZ STAGE 2 Tour...RBZ STAGE 2 TP

2013
R1 Black
RBZ...RBZ TOUR...RBZ TOUR TP

2012
R1...R1 TP
R11S
BURNER SUPERFAST 2.0.......and 2.0 TP

IRONS

2014
SLDR
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
SPEEDBLADE
ROCKETBLADEZ HP
ROCKETBALLZ CHROME

2013
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
ROCKETBALLZ

2012
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
BURNER 2.0
ROCKETBLADEZ.....ROCKETBLADEZ TOUR
R11



P.S.  I'm not a TM hater either Phil,  I still have R11S,  just trying to shed more light,  your list was way too small
(Disclaimer)
Release years as per golfbidder website


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

moogie said:



			Really Phil....??
You think that's all they've released in 3 years

Found these on golfbidder,  with release dates (years) , 5 mins research

Drivers

2014
SLDR White...SLDR...SLDR 430...SLDR S...SLDR MINI
Jetspeed and Jetspeed TP
RBZ STAGE 2...RBZ STAGE 2 Tour...RBZ STAGE 2 TP

2013
R1 Black
RBZ...RBZ TOUR...RBZ TOUR TP

2012
R1...R1 TP
R11S
BURNER SUPERFAST 2.0.......and 2.0 TP

IRONS

2014
SLDR
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
SPEEDBLADE
ROCKETBLADEZ HP
ROCKETBALLZ CHROME

2013
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
ROCKETBALLZ

2012
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
BURNER 2.0
ROCKETBLADEZ.....ROCKETBLADEZ TOUR
R11



P.S.  I'm not a TM hater either Phil,  I still have R11S,  just trying to shed more light,  your list was way too small
(Disclaimer)
Release years as per golfbidder website
		
Click to expand...

Your Honour. The prosecution rests :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

moogie said:



			Really Phil....??
You think that's all they've released in 3 years

Found these on golfbidder,  with release dates (years) , 5 mins research

Drivers

2014
SLDR White...SLDR...SLDR 430...SLDR S...SLDR MINI
Jetspeed and Jetspeed TP
RBZ STAGE 2...RBZ STAGE 2 Tour...RBZ STAGE 2 TP

2013
R1 Black
RBZ...RBZ TOUR...RBZ TOUR TP

2012
R1...R1 TP
R11S
BURNER SUPERFAST 2.0.......and 2.0 TP

IRONS

2014
SLDR
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
SPEEDBLADE
ROCKETBLADEZ HP
ROCKETBALLZ CHROME

2013
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
ROCKETBALLZ

2012
TP MB...TP MC...TP CB
BURNER 2.0
ROCKETBLADEZ.....ROCKETBLADEZ TOUR
R11



P.S.  I'm not a TM hater either Phil,  I still have R11S,  just trying to shed more light,  your list was way too small
(Disclaimer)
Release years as per golfbidder website
		
Click to expand...


Just a few things 

The year next to them in golfbidder isn't the year they were released - it was the year that specific set was manufactured 

So TM didnt release TP sets every year 

The ones I missed were the RBZ irons 

Burner 2.0 were released a lot earlier than 2012 as was R11 and Burner Superfast


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2014)

DanFST said:



			Anyone that buys new clubs every season is a mug IMO. And I know that will cause controversy.
		
Click to expand...

Not adverse to those that do but don't necessarily thinks it's a controversial point. Some do like to update regularly, others have clubs bordering on antiques. It's all about how you use them. To be honest I'm not wholly convinced how much technological difference there really is in say a G25-G30 or anything similar.


----------



## moogie (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just a few things 

The year next to them in golfbidder isn't the year they were released - it was the year that specific set was manufactured 

So TM didnt release TP sets every year 

The ones I missed were the RBZ irons 

Burner 2.0 were released a lot earlier than 2012 as was R11 and Burner Superfast
		
Click to expand...



Don't matter which way you dress it up
Taylormade release more products per calendar year than any other manufacturer
But they do make money,  so it works

Just can't understand when you're trying to compare Ping alongside
Plain daft that mate

Callaway are rapidly catching taylormade,  probably cos they could see it works,  for TM anyway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

moogie said:



			Don't matter which way you dress it up
Taylormade release more products per calendar year than any other manufacturer
But they do make money,  so it works

Just can't understand when you're trying to compare Ping alongside
Plain daft that mate

Callaway are rapidly catching taylormade,  probably cos they could see it works,  for TM anyway
		
Click to expand...

Not dressing up anything - you pull me up by suggesting using golfbidder and the dates on their website as release dates ?! 

Compare ping because they now release lines every year - 4 alone this year - I25 , S55 , Karsten and G30

Callaway this year have released I reckon at least double what other OEM have released


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2014)

I love new releases by everyone. More the merrier.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I love new releases by everyone. More the merrier.
		
Click to expand...


Snap - the bigger choice to pick out great clubs

Can't wait to see the new TM driver and to see what it's like


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2014)

How boring would it be if EVERYONE was on the titleist release schedule.  GM wouldn't be worth buying half of the year outside of the fantastic articles etc.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			How boring would it be if EVERYONE was on the titleist release schedule.  GM wouldn't be worth buying half of the year outside of the fantastic articles etc. 

Click to expand...

You assume all manufacturers cycle release at the same time? Every June as an example?

And full ranges at a time?

Look at Titleist 915 range. Woods expected soon, what about the irons?

Irons get a separate release. 

I would personally prefer 2 year release cycles so I know that when I do buy, I know 6 months later my Â£300 driver isn't been given away with collected tokens from Corn Flakes as the next latest and greatest is released.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the bit some have posted about frequent releases affecting resale value - I don't care about resale value and I'm sure the manufacturers don't either.


----------



## hovis (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not dressing up anything - you pull me up by suggesting using golfbidder and the dates on their website as release dates ?! 

Compare ping because they now release lines every year - 4 alone this year - I25 , S55 , Karsten and G30

Callaway this year have released I reckon at least double what other OEM have released
		
Click to expand...

I see what your saying phil but with the exception of the 'g' series. Ping line stay current for 2 years and even longer

As for callaway releases, my good friend who is a club builder and fitter uses and stocks callaway and he said when the old chief designer was sacked they found a shed loads of plans in his desk.  The patent on these plans were set to run out very soon so the boss said "get this lot made and out the door"

From what i gather if they dont use the design then the designer can use the design elsewhere when the patent expires.  he could Potentially use them with another manufacturer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			You assume all manufacturers cycle release at the same time? Every June as an example?

And full ranges at a time?

Look at Titleist 915 range. Woods expected soon, what about the irons?

Irons get a separate release. 

I would personally prefer 2 year release cycles so I know that when I do buy, I know 6 months later my Â£300 driver isn't been given away with collected tokens from Corn Flakes as the next latest and greatest is released.
		
Click to expand...

What does it matter what it costs 6 months down the line ? It's what it does when it's in your hand that matters 

I bought the R1 when it was Â£300 8 months later it was Â£189 - in that 8 months it helped me get to cat 1 - cant see how it would matter what the price is later on


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			You assume all manufacturers cycle release at the same time? Every June as an example?

And full ranges at a time?

Look at Titleist 915 range. Woods expected soon, what about the irons?

Irons get a separate release. 

I would personally prefer 2 year release cycles so I know that when I do buy, I know 6 months later my Â£300 driver isn't been given away with collected tokens from Corn Flakes as the next latest and greatest is released.
		
Click to expand...


No but their irons hang round in price for years and don't even drop anywhere near the price of tm or Callaway irons when they are reduced to sell.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			No but their irons hang round in price for years and don't even drop anywhere near the price of tm or Callaway irons when they are reduced to sell.
		
Click to expand...

If we're basing things on price and residual value. Are Titleist considered 'Premium'?

If so 

What are TM and Callaway? 'Cheap'?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What does it matter what it costs 6 months down the line ? It's what it does when it's in your hand that matters 

*I bought the R1 when it was Â£300 8 months later it was Â£189 *- in that 8 months it helped me get to cat 1 - cant see how it would matter what the price is later on
		
Click to expand...

And that doesn't bother you?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2014)

Old vokey wedges being sold at a tenner off.   call it what you what. Its expensive. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			And that doesn't bother you?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - why would it ?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not at all - why would it ?
		
Click to expand...

Would you still have the same attitude if you brought the club for Â£300 on Wednesday and on Saturday it was Â£189?

I'm sure that's happened to a few folk.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Old vokey wedges being sold at a tenner off.   call it what you what. Its expensive. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were talking irons, judging by your post?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Would you still have the same attitude if you brought the club for Â£300 on Wednesday and on Saturday it was Â£189?

I'm sure that's happened to a few folk.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the same attitude.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2014)

My mate bought a Callaway driver and while he was waiting for it they released an offer of a free fairway wood with driver purchase.

He complained and got a dozen balls and a towel.  


Partly his fault for not being market aware but also a poor showing from Callaway for not rewarding someone who paid full wadk for their product then kicking him in the balls.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I thought we were talking irons, judging by your post?
		
Click to expand...

Talking in general.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

What I find amusing is that some people's reason for disliking TM and Callaway is that if they buy a club they don't want it to be outdated six months later, then call people who want the latest model a mug.

Surely that way of thinking means that they want to have the latest model as well (albeit for a longer period)?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2014)

I cant wait for the inevitable post from MikeH or PaulOH offering up a fitting day for the new TM driver (which they will, its very cheap marketing for them). Haters still gonna hate when its free I wonder?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes the same attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Marketing mans dream.

I'd be, annoyed to put it politely, at being out of pocket over Â£100 for the sake of a few days.

Even if I planned to keep the club for a considerable amount of time (... As I have with my 910D2), as I'm sure you did, being Â£100 out of pocket so soon would grate on me, and I'm sure others.

If frequent release float your boat, fine. 

In my view all it does it cheapen a brand.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I cant wait for the inevitable post from MikeH or PaulOH offering up a fitting day for the new TM driver (which they will, its very cheap marketing for them). Haters still gonna hate when its free I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me thanks Scott.

The last decent driver TM made was the '09 Tour Burner.

I'll stick with my 910D2 :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Marketing mans dream.

I'd be, annoyed to put it politely, at being out of pocket over Â£100 for the sake of a few days.

Even if I planned to keep the club for a considerable amount of time (... As I have with my 910D2), as I'm sure you did, being Â£100 out of pocket so soon would grate on me, and I'm sure others.

If frequent release float your boat, fine. 

In my view all it does it cheapen a brand.
		
Click to expand...


Choice floats my boat 

I like having a choice 

My irons are now 4 years old - where as driver is 6 months 

I'll go with what I feel works best for my game


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Not for me thanks Scott.

The last decent driver TM made was the '09 Tour Burner.

I'll stick with my 910D2 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will wager you will be in the minority though Gareth! to be fair the R11s was pretty good!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I will wager you will be in the minority though Gareth! to be fair the R11s was pretty good!
		
Click to expand...

SLDR is the best driver I have ever hit :thup:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Marketing mans dream.

I'd be, annoyed to put it politely, at being out of pocket over Â£100 for the sake of a few days.

Even if I planned to keep the club for a considerable amount of time (... As I have with my 910D2), as I'm sure you did, being Â£100 out of pocket so soon would grate on me, and I'm sure others.

If frequent release float your boat, fine. 

In my view all it does it cheapen a brand.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand your reasoning on this one Gareth.  Surely there must be a time where the current Titleist (or any brand) is replaced by the new model and is then discounted the next day?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth would you move away from Titliest if they released clubs every 6 months or a year ?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Choice floats my boat 

I like having a choice 

My irons are now 4 years old - where as driver is 6 months 

*I'll go with what I feel works best for my game*

Click to expand...

Is exactly right Phil. 

Choice is great, I'm all for it. 

The problem, for me comes, quite simply from this. When I buy something, I want to believe that it has been designed to be the best  piece of equipment it can be (And that's not just related to golf).

When I buy something, I would like to think it would take the manufacturer a considerable amount of time to improve upon it.

If, in lets say, 6 months, the same manufacturer is then touting "Our new model is 17 yards longer than the last", as TM did with the RBZ and then, 6-8 months later, claim another 7 yards longer with the RBZ Stage 2.

There is no way club tech changed that much in 12 months to offer a 21 yard increase.

Pure marketing.

To me, all that does is cheapen a brand. Simply because they are rebadging and re-painting and releasing as improved.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I will wager you will be in the minority though Gareth! to be fair the R11s was pretty good!
		
Click to expand...

Never hit one pal, so cannot comment.



SAPCOR1 said:



			I don't understand your reasoning on this one Gareth.  Surely there must be a time where the current Titleist (or any brand) is replaced by the new model and is then discounted the next day?
		
Click to expand...

yes, but with Titleist you get and idea that the release date is every 2 years or so.

if I were looking for a new driver now, I know the 913 is current, but the 915 is with fitters now.

So. Do I buy a 913 now or wait until the 915 hits, then buy the 913 at a discounted price?

With TM and Callaway they are turning out models every  6-8 months.  What would you do? How do you know when the next model releases? 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Gareth would you move away from Titliest if they released clubs every 6 months or a year ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not brand loyal Phil. I hit what works :thup:

If Titleist decided to jump on the TM/Callaway bandwagon, I would still be of the same opinion and that brand would lose some of its sheen in my eyes.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I cant wait for the inevitable post from MikeH or PaulOH offering up a fitting day for the new TM driver (which they will, its very cheap marketing for them). Haters still gonna hate when its free I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

So true, I have no problem with regular product releases, OK I agree it can be quite annoying if you have just paid top dollar for a new club and it gets superseded. But I just saw my local range doing 913's for Â£149  which seems a good price to me and really I do think it is a bad time to buy a SLDR


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Never hit one pal, so cannot comment.



yes, but with Titleist you get and idea that the release date is every 2 years or so.

if I were looking for a new driver now, I know the 913 is current, but the 915 is with fitters now.

So. Do I buy a 913 now or wait until the 915 hits, then buy the 913 at a discounted price?

With TM and Callaway they are turning out models every  6-8 months.  What would you do?



I'm not brand loyal Phil. I hit what works :thup:

If Titleist decided to jump on the TM/Callaway bandwagon, I would still be of the same opinion and that brand would lose some of its sheen in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

But uou would still hit the ckubs or buy them regardless ? 

Because it's about for me using what' I see works best 

If I find something that improves any part of my game Ill buy it 

I don't care about marketing claims or how long the previous model was out for etc etc

It's all about what I believe can maximum my ability - I will always try new clubs etc and if I find one I like then I buy it 

My one and only reservation is local pros and the turn over of stock


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Marketing mans dream.

I'd be, annoyed to put it politely, at being out of pocket over Â£100 for the sake of a few days.

Even if I planned to keep the club for a considerable amount of time (... As I have with my 910D2), as I'm sure you did, being Â£100 out of pocket so soon would grate on me, and I'm sure others.

If frequent release float your boat, fine. 

In my view all it does it cheapen a brand.
		
Click to expand...

Taje it you don't buy computers, phones or cameras then - same argument used by people who slavishly update to the newest model of those too


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

M



Gareth said:



			Is exactly right Phil. 

Choice is great, I'm all for it. 

The problem, for me comes, quite simply from this. When I buy something, I want to believe that it has been designed to be the best  piece of equipment it can be (And that's not just related to golf).

When I buy something, I would like to think it would take the manufacturer a considerable amount of time to improve upon it.

If, in lets say, 6 months, the same manufacturer is then touting "Our new model is 17 yards longer than the last", as TM did with the RBZ and then, 6-8 months later, claim another 7 yards longer with the RBZ Stage 2.

There is no way club tech changed that much in 12 months to offer a 21 yard increase.

Pure marketing.

To me, all that does is cheapen a brand. Simply because they are rebadging and re-painting and releasing as improved.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that the results from these marketing surveys that "we" are asked to fill out wouldn't give the result of either TM or Callaway being cheapened by their release cycle.  More likely to be "innovative", "modern", "state of the art".

Other brands will give different or similar results and would be interesting to see all the results.

These results drive marketing campaigns and marketing campaigns drive these results, hence why TM and Callaway sell way more clubs than all the rest.  Nike want a slice of that too


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But uou would still hit the ckubs or buy them regardless ? 

Because it's about for me using what' I see works best 

*If I find something that improves any part of my game Ill buy it 

I don't care about marketing claims or how long the previous model was out for etc etc

It's all about what I believe can maximum my ability - I will always try new clubs etc and if I find one I like then I buy it 

My one and only reservation is local pros and the turn over of stock*

Click to expand...

A question based on the above Phil.

The *entire* club contents of your bag is Taylormade.

Are you telling me that *no* other brand offers you something more, in any department (Woods, irons, wedges, putter), than Taylormade?

If so, honestly, I find it staggering as even TM staff players have clubs from other OEM's in their bag. Dustin Johnsons putter for one (Scotty Cameron).

This is not a dig Phil, just an observation.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Never hit one pal, so cannot comment.



yes, but with Titleist you get and idea that the release date is every 2 years or so.

if I were looking for a new driver now, I know the 913 is current, but the 915 is with fitters now.

So. Do I buy a 913 now or wait until the 915 hits, then buy the 913 at a discounted price?

With TM and Callaway they are turning out models every  6-8 months.  What would you do? How do you know when the next model releases? 



I'm not brand loyal Phil. I hit what works :thup:

If Titleist decided to jump on the TM/Callaway bandwagon, I would still be of the same opinion and that brand would lose some of its sheen in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Like you say, I hit what works and it is still going to work even when it is replaced by a new model.

Like I said in an earlier post it seems to me that people want to have the latest model from whatever brand


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Taje it you don't buy computers, phones or cameras then - same argument used by people who slavishly update to the newest model of those too
		
Click to expand...

Of course I do. Funnily enough I've just upgraded my phone.

I've moved from an iPhone to Samsung.

I could have stayed with Apple if I was brand loyal, however the Samsung offered a massively better spec, with no Apple drawbacks (iTunes etc).

The Note 4 is pretty much cutting edge right now. In 2 years I'll see what's about and review, based on spec again :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			A question based on the above Phil.

The *entire* club contents of your bag is Taylormade.

Are you telling me that *no* other brand offers you something more, in any department (Woods, irons, wedges), than Taylormade?

If so, honestly, I find it staggering as even TM staff players have clubs from other OEM's in their bag. Dustin Johnsons putter for one (Scotty Cameron).

This is not a dig Phil, just an observation.
		
Click to expand...

I have currently in my bag a Mizuno MP 3 and 4 

Ping Anser Putter also 

Also have a Odessey Two Ball CB and an Adams 4 rescue 

Swap and change them just can't be bothered to update my sig every time I change 

This year I have tested - Ping g30, Callway Big Bertha drivers and none gave me better performance than the SLdR

Irons I have tested - Callaway Apex pro , Ping I25 and S55 , Titliest Forged CB and MB and TM Mc and MB

So far nothing gives me better performance than my current irons


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Like you say, I hit what works and it is still going to work even when it is replaced by a new model.

Like I said in an earlier post it seems to me that people want to have the latest model from whatever brand
		
Click to expand...

Some people do want the latest and greatest.

If they do, buy TM as you'll get it every 6 months :rofl:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

N



Gareth said:



			A question based on the above Phil.

The *entire* club contents of your bag is Taylormade.

Are you telling me that *no* other brand offers you something more, in any department (Woods, irons, wedges), than Taylormade?

If so, honestly, I find it staggering as even TM staff players have clubs from other OEM's in their bag. Dustin Johnsons putter for one (Scotty Cameron).

This is not a dig Phil, just an observation.
		
Click to expand...

How many pro's have TM drivers in their bag despite having deals with other brands?  Phil Mickleson and Luke Donald are two that spring to mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			N

How many pro's have TM drivers in their bag despite having deals with other brands?  Phil Mickleson and Luke Donald are two that spring to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Phil only had the SlDR in for one tournament last year just to see what it was like 

But TM do allow driver only deals


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			N

How many pro's have TM drivers in their bag despite having deals with other brands?  Phil Mickleson and Luke Donald are two that spring to mind.
		
Click to expand...

How many pro's use Vokey wedges that aren't tied to Titleist?

How many Scotty Cameron putters are used by Pros that aren't tied to Titleist?

How many Pro's use Odyssey putters that aren't affiliated to Callaway (Luke Donald is again an example)

They use what benefits them and bring them the best results. The same as anyone should.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Some people do want the latest and greatest.

If they do, buy TM as you'll get it every 6 months :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

But you are contradicting yourself here Gareth.  You said that you would be upset if you bought a new club and it was replaced six months later by a newer model.  You then say that Titleist release a new one every two years or so and you can be confident that your new club will be the latest model for around two years.

Apart from the length of time your club will be the latest model, where's the difference behind your thinking?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

That 



Gareth said:



			How many pro's use Vokey wedges that aren't tied to Titleist?

How many Scotty Cameron putters are used by Pros that aren't tied to Titleist?

How many Pro's use Odyssey putters that aren't affiliated to Callaway (Luke Donald is again an example)

They use what benefits them and bring them the best results. The same as anyone should.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, it works both ways so I don't understand where you were coming from regarding Dustin Johnston?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			N

How many pro's have TM drivers in their bag despite having deals with other brands?  Phil Mickleson and Luke Donald are two that spring to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Donaldson has just signed a Driver/Wood only deal with TM.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			But you are contradicting yourself here Gareth.  You said that you would be upset if you bought a new club and it was replaced six months later by a newer model.  You then say that Titleist release a new one every two years or so and you can be confident that your new club will be the latest model for around two years.

Apart from the length of time your club will be the latest model, where's the difference behind your thinking?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but those people that have to have the latest and greatest don't mind taking a financial hit.

If the simply must have it, they'll pay it.

That IMO is daft.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			That 

Exactly, it works both ways so I don't understand where you were coming from regarding Dustin Johnston?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not following you there pal, sorry


----------



## el marko (Nov 7, 2014)

Trying to think what drivers Cobra have released this year? A bio cell, bio cell+ is that it? And a bio cell with green colouring? 

TM take the piss, and that's from someone that was their biggest fan a few years ago, I don't want a 7 iron that goes 10 years further. All it means the loft has been cranked down and it's now effectively a 6 iron. Anyone that buys new clubs every season is a mug IMO. And I know that will cause controversy.

Click to expand...

Bio Cell
Bio Cell +
Baffler?
3x Fly Z
ZL encore
AMP Cell?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

D



Gareth said:



			Yes, but those people that have to have the latest and greatest don't mind taking a financial hit.

If the simply must have it, they'll pay it.

That IMO is daft.
		
Click to expand...

No difference really part from the time between releases, if you move from one Titleist (or any other brand) to another.  That Â£300 driver you bought will then be for sale for Â£150


----------



## GB72 (Nov 7, 2014)

I suppose the fact is that whatever driver you buy, if it is Â£300 on the day or release, it will be Â£249 after a few months, Â£199 after 6 months and Â£129 after a year. From what I have seen, the price of a new TM or Callaway driver after a new model is released is pretty comparable to the price of another brand who released have not released a new model but have had their current model on the shelves for a similar amount of time. 

There is really very little residual value in golf gear unless you sell it on after only a few months.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

,



GB72 said:



			I suppose the fact is that whatever driver you buy, if it is Â£300 on the day or release, it will be Â£249 after a few months, Â£199 after 6 months and Â£129 after a year. From what I have seen, the price of a new TM or Callaway driver after a new model is released is pretty comparable to the price of another brand who released have not released a new model but have had their current model on the shelves for a similar amount of time. 

There is really very little residual value in golf gear unless you sell it on after only a few months.
		
Click to expand...

Hence the demise of the budget brands


----------



## GB72 (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			,

Hence the demise of the budget brands
		
Click to expand...

Benross seem to be doing pretty well but MD seem to be far less prevalent and the others (Ben Sayers etc) non existant. Whether intentional or not, it seems clever that the big manufacturers have created their own budget range out of their older model clubs. I am still surprised at how Golfbidder can survive. The second hand club market must be a nightmare as every seller thinks their gear is worth something resembling what they paid and every buyer seems to think it is worth about thruppence.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Benross seem to be doing pretty well but MD seem to be far less prevalent and the others (Ben Sayers etc) non existant. Whether intentional or not, it seems clever that the big manufacturers have created their own budget range out of their older model clubs. I am still surprised at how Golfbidder can survive. The second hand club market must be a nightmare as every seller thinks their gear is worth something resembling what they paid and every buyer seems to think it is worth about thruppence.
		
Click to expand...

I read an article recently by Barney Adams (I think) on how Callaway's strategy was just that and how they had it all their own way until adidas bought TM


----------



## GB72 (Nov 7, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I read an article recently by Barney Adams (I think) on how Callaway's strategy was just that and how they had it all their own way until adidas bought TM
		
Click to expand...

That sort of surprises me as, until quite recently, certainly up to the release of the Diablo range, Callaway seemed pretty conservative on their release schedule and the older models seemed to command pretty high retail prices even after a year or so.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can't wait for the SLDR2 to come out - hopefully the original drops price big time so I can get a bargain


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

GB72 said:



			That sort of surprises me as, until quite recently, certainly up to the release of the Diablo range, Callaway seemed pretty conservative on their release schedule and the older models seemed to command pretty high retail prices even after a year or so.
		
Click to expand...

I will search for the article and post the link


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

GB72 said:



			That sort of surprises me as, until quite recently, certainly up to the release of the Diablo range, Callaway seemed pretty conservative on their release schedule and the older models seemed to command pretty high retail prices even after a year or so.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, the article was about how TM stole Callaway's thunder and how TM's product release policy killed off the budget brands:

http://www.golfwrx.com/250147/how-taylormades-marketing-slayed-callaway-and-saved-golfers-money/

Barney Adams writes some good articles.  Check out the ones regarding golf balls and the one on shaft types


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 7, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I will wager you will be in the minority though Gareth! to be fair the R11s was pretty good!
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought until I got the SLDR......


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm a Taylormade man myself and have been for many years when it comes to woods. But who care show often the bring out a new club, it doesn't mean I have to buy it. I find myself skipping every other model as I choose no to partake in the got to have the latest one in my bag syndrome. Recently I have gone R9TP, R11s and now the SLDR 430 TP. I do not understand when people say about the TP range being yet another release from TM, all that means in the woods is you get better shaft options, as opposed to the stock shaft that is fitted normally. 

I never buy clubs with the resell value in mind, as I plan to play them until they're battered and then buy new set, selling my old ones for whatever I can. If I try a club out and like it then I buy it, if it comes down in price a month later then so be it. There is that risk with anything you buy nowadays. Wether it is cars, mobile phones, PCs, TVs or any electrical product, there is always the chance that someone is going to bring out a new model devaluing the second hand price of the one you have.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 8, 2014)

I suspect one of the reasons TM gets such flak is that they do not seem to keep any particular model going, especially at the the game improver end where most people buy.  On the irons they jump which seems like very quickly from Burners to Rocketbladz to Speedbladez to SLDRs to RSIs to whatever will come along under under a years time. Each one with new technology/new claims of distance, or now forgiveness. Where as a lot of other manufacturers, using Ping as an example, just keep improving their G range, or I range.

So I suspect this leads to the perception that TM change their range a lot and the technology you are investing in at the time will become out of date soon. May be it's in the mind in that if a G30 comes out and you have the G25s then you kind of accept it as progress and are not too bothered as you have a slightly older version of the current iron. Where as if you have a model name that is likely to be redundant in a very short time period, allegedly because the new model name has all the newest and best technology, you may become wary of buying that model.  And if TM had just called all these recent irons burner 2s, 3s, 4s etc etc then they would not have such a bad wrap.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2014)

I've posted this before but I'm going to again.
Frequent releases give choice - not going to argue with that.
But, you can walk into most AG branches and find....
Several generations of clubs still for sale.
My local AG still has G20 woods and drivers on the racks along with G25 and G30 and i20 and 25
TM and Callaway much the same.
The shops have to keep stock - you want to be able to walk in and see/try a club.
But if the manufacturers keep releasing lines every few months, the amount of choice in the whole is mind-knumbing.
AG even has RBZ2 drivers on the shelves...!
Given the amount of choice, I suspect most will go for the newest they can afford. As a result, the older stock gets reduced to the point of virtually giving it away. That only benefits the customer and the manufacturer, who got their cut months ago.
Its a wonder that some of these shops manage to keep going, having to buy in stock, knowing that if they can't sell it in 6 months they're going have to heavily discount it as the replacement club is coming out. They don't make any real profit on large chunks of stock.
Its certainly not a sector I'd like to be involved in.


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 9, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I suspect one of the reasons TM gets such flak is that they do not seem to keep any particular model going, especially at the the game improver end where most people buy.  On the irons they jump which seems like very quickly from Burners to Rocketbladz to Speedbladez to SLDRs to RSIs to whatever will come along under under a years time. Each one with new technology/new claims of distance, or now forgiveness. Where as a lot of other manufacturers, using Ping as an example, just keep improving their G range, or I range.

So I suspect this leads to the perception that TM change their range a lot and the technology you are investing in at the time will become out of date soon. May be it's in the mind in that if a G30 comes out and you have the G25s then you kind of accept it as progress and are not too bothered as you have a slightly older version of the current iron. Where as if you have a model name that is likely to be redundant in a very short time period, allegedly because the new model name has all the newest and best technology, you may become wary of buying that model.  And if TM had just called all these recent irons burner 2s, 3s, 4s etc etc then they would not have such a bad wrap.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more! And for the above reason I think TM should start sticking with a certain line and continue to improve it. Similar to Ping and Titleist. Because they do have some great clubs!


----------

